# Connecting two routers together



## Borgslayer (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm trying to connect two routers together so that I can increase my networks range and signal. The main router is a D-link DGL-4300 Gaming router with Game fuel technology. The other router is an old Airlink101 AR625W. 

I went to the airlink101 website and looked up how to set it up as an access point. But after following all the instructions and trying it on my DGL-4300, nothing happened. I typed in the IP it said to, I selected the proper subnet on my router. I'm just completely stumped.

On the old WBR-2310 I used to have, I did the exact same thing I'm trying to do for this router, and it worked the first time around, with no problems at all. I was able to get the AR625W to act as an access point for the 2310, as one SSID. But now with the new router, its not wanting to be an access point.

Any help would be greatly appreciated :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## Borgslayer (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, did all the stuff you said. The secondary router is connected to the primary, and its getting internet access. 

But, is the secondary router suppose to show up on the AP list as a separate router? And is it increasing my networks signal range?

With the WBR-2310, I had it acting as one SSID. Where I could connect, but at the same time, increase the signal out put of my network.

I think that I may want to set up the secondary router as a repeater, not an access point, if possible.


Here is the subnet settings and IP range on my primary router (if it will help): 

WAN: 255.255.255.255
LAN:255.255.255.0
DHCP IP Address Range: 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.199

Borgslayer


----------

